# Modificación Brazo Owi -Steren-



## elprofetellez (Jul 10, 2011)

Buena Tarde a Todos, 

A continuación comparto con ustedes el vide del ultimo trabajo que realizamos, se trata de modificaciones realizadas a un brazo OWI, distribuido en México por la empresa Steren.

Como sabemos, el brazo se controla por medio de control alámbrico, y a petición de una persona que lo requiere, se le realizaron las modificaciones necesarias para hacerlo automático.

El equipo terminado tendrá un sensor infrarrojo en la base para detectar cuando un objeto esté frente a él; una vez detectado, inicia su rutina hasta llegar al objeto y por medio de otro sensor infrarrojo analógico verifica si se trata de un objeto de color claro u obscuro de tal forma que dependiendo del color lo colocara a la derecha o a la izquierda, para finalmente regresar a su posición original y listo para detectar otro objeto.

Cuenta con control de posición en Brazo y Antebrazo para evitar ir más allá de lo debido, ya que se utilizan los motores originales de CD con los que viene de paquete.

Se utilizó el PIC16F877A y para programarlo se utiliza FlowCode V4.2

Cuenta con LCD de 16x2, 3 botones de usuario, puerto de carga de programas con PicKit2, fuente de alimentacion de 5VCD para la parte de control y de 9VCD para alimentar los motorreductores.

Ademas tiene un control para aumentar o disminuir la distancia de detección del sensor infrarrojo en la base.

Todo el sistema eléctrico-electrónico fue hecho de forma "artesanal", ningun sensor o tarjetas de control son adquiridos en tiendas.

A continuación el primer video, donde se esta comprobando unicamente el funcionamiento del control de posicion:






El día de hoy ya está completamente terminado y montado en su base, asi como los controles estan en un gabinete, mañana a más tardar les subo el nuevo video de cómo quedo definitivamente.

Saludos a todos!


----------



## elprofetellez (Jul 12, 2011)

Bien, pues como lo dije, aqui dejo el enlace al video final del Brazo Robot Automatizado:






Saludos!


----------



## trojano (Abr 17, 2012)

interesante. como ke tanto tiempo se tarda en hacer lo que hiciste?


----------



## elprofetellez (Abr 17, 2012)

fueron 6 dias. saludos!


----------



## trojano (Abr 17, 2012)

disculpa, no sabes por casualidad de donde sacar informacion, kisas no facil, pero mas o menos para poder hacer comunicacion en paralelo con labview?
yo tambien tengo un brazo mecanico como el tuyo que distribuye steren. 
y quiero ver si puedo (con ayuda de mis compañeros) poder controlarlo.

y la verdad se ve que sabes mucho del tema .

gracias por tu atencion


----------



## elprofetellez (Abr 18, 2012)

utilizarias el puerto serial del pc, o con un convertidor de usb a rs232 y labview, visual basic o incluso desde la hyperterminal de windows. de labview hay muchos turoriales en la página de National Instruments. 

podrias simplemente usar la hyperterminal y a cada caractér que le envies del teclado asignarle un movimiento de cada motor.

saludos!


----------



## Emilius (Abr 18, 2012)

Buenas tardes,
Este proyecto tenia intencion de desarrollarlo,entonces podria poner un esquema de las modificacion del brazo para hacerlo con el pic,no pido el codigo ni nada,solo el esquema electrico d elas conexiones del brazo para ver si podria optimizar el futuro proyecto,
un saludo y gracias elprofetellez


----------



## trojano (Abr 19, 2012)

muchas gracias por sui atencion, por darme una camino de referencia


----------



## elprofetellez (Abr 30, 2012)

annita dijo:
			
		

> cules fueron los componentes de todo el brazo que utilizaron para desarrollarlo?



Hola, se utilizo por supuesto el Kit de Seteren Brazo Robot, se le retiró el control alámbrico y se le dio una lógica de control por medio de PIC 16F877A; para la etapa de potencia se utilizaron puentes H L293D para el control direccional de los motores, los cuales operan a 9VDC, la lógica de control esta operando a 5VDC.

como elementos sensores se utilizaron fototransistores y emisores IR comunes. La fuente de alimentación es de 1.2 Amp. También se colocó un LCD 16x2 color azul, utilizado para enviar mensajes al usuario.

Próximamente subirémos un proyecto de nueva modificación solicitada a otro Brazo OWI, en esta ocasión, lo modificamos para que fuese controlado desde el teclado de la computadora, via RS232. Por aqui dejo como adelanto una fotografía del mismo.

Saludos!


----------



## juaco (May 5, 2012)

Felicidades, es un buen trabajo. Vamos a darle continuidad a uno que tengo con otro brazo OWI.


----------



## Dario (Jul 2, 2012)

profe: ¿podrias compartir los esquematicos y demas en el foro? estoy seguro que habra muchos estudiantes que desesperadamente buscan un proyecto como este... como habras podido experimentar en carne propia al buscar temas de diferente tipo en el foro, casi todos comienzan con una pregunta que al final termina sin respuestas, o porque el forista arrugo (abandono el proyecto) o encontro la solucion y luego no la compartio...  hagamos la diferencia, compartamos la info aqui, en pos de ayudar a los otros... un saludo cordial.

edit: perdon, no vi que proximamente subiras un proyecto parecido. esperamos con ansias  saludosss


----------



## elprofetellez (Jul 2, 2012)

hola Darío, el nuevo proyecto con brazo modificado y controlado por medio de RS-232, ya está en el foro desde hace un par de meses, aqui mismo en el foro de robótica.

En cuanto al esquemático de este proyecto la verdad es que no tengo, ya que fue un trabajo "urgente" para una persona de Chihuahua, y solo realice anotaciones en un folder, de ahi en fuera solo hice mi lista de materiales para comprar y los circuitos solo los hice mentalmente y comence a soldar hasta terminar, obviamente iba viendo las hojas de datos.

Es que fué algo muy rapido.

Saludos!

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f19/brazo-robot-controlado-desde-pc-rs232-74561/


----------

